# Biete  "wirb einen freund" . Ihr bekommt mehrere instant  80er



## AlucardG (30. Oktober 2012)

Hi ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann .

Ich biete euch 

Eine lv 25 Gilde 
3 instant lv 80er Chars 
5k G


auf den server nazjata Horde


----------



## AlucardG (1. November 2012)

/push 
Suche weiterhin jemanden zum werben 
Ihr bekommt mehrere chars auf 80 + Startkapital


----------



## AlucardG (4. November 2012)

/push


----------



## AlucardG (8. November 2012)

/push


----------



## AlucardG (10. November 2012)

Push


----------



## AlucardG (12. November 2012)

push


----------



## AlucardG (15. November 2012)

push


----------



## AlucardG (17. November 2012)

push


----------



## Fabiger13 (17. November 2012)

Wie würde das laufen ?


----------



## AlucardG (17. November 2012)

Ich werbe euch dann bekommt ihr 1 80er. wen ich dann das Mount habe bekommt ihr die anderen 2 80er + 5k gold


----------



## Fabiger13 (17. November 2012)

Also gebe ich dir z.b. ne emailadresse dann wirbst du diese und ja dann krieg ich nen 80ger ?


----------



## AlucardG (17. November 2012)

ja


----------



## Fabiger13 (17. November 2012)

Hast ne pn !


----------



## Fabiger13 (17. November 2012)

Was is jz mit wirb einen freund


----------



## Croch (22. November 2012)

hay ich würde gerne mit dir Zocken schick mir einfach mal eine PN  , habe schon wow erfahrung


----------

